# 'Crazy' bulb medusae...



## paphioboy (Nov 21, 2007)

My 'crazy' bulb medusae is sending new growths everywhere..!  as i grow in a perforated clay pot, some of the new growths have emerged through the holes.. so i guess i don't have to repot it for many more years to come... 
whole plant:





one of the growths:




another one:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 21, 2007)

That's one happy ramblin' bulbo!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks pretty happy to me too. Amazing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2007)

Pretty soon you won't see the pot anymore...


----------

